# Seiko H558 Movement - Crown/stem Removal



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A long shot, but does anyone know how you remove the Crown/Stem on this movement?

This is one of those movements where the crown is used to adjust both the digital (first click) and analogue (second click).

I can't for the life of me find what to push on this one to release the stem and the hour hand needs reseating.



















Any advice/suggestions much appreaciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

It says push, and has an arrow pointing towards the small rectangular box, I would give that a try first.

Not sure if the push should be downwards, or to the right or left (more of a slide than a push), but if you go gently, it should become clear.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

There is a hole to the right that has the normal 'push' legend, surely thats it?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

That did seem an obvious choice, although it seemed a bit remote from the stem. I had tried that, but maybe I didn't try hard enough or in the right direction - am keen not to break it as I have been afer this particular model for some time.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Hah, I was being a bit wimpy with the push - thanks for supplying that bit of extra confidence to give it a good firm push. All sorted.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thats interesting because with the H601 arnie module, you have to actually rotate the stem release mech, obviously slightly different.


----------

